# Algae Battle - I'm winning!



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Well I finally have algae under controll in the 90 and 45 gallon tanks. The Blue Green Algae has been eliminated in both tanks using different methods for both.

45 Gallon - Many water changes, and daily cleansing of media. There is still trace ammounts of the stuff here and there, but its dying off quickly.

90 Gallon - I treated the tank for 1 day using Maracyn I and the algae disapeared 3 days later.

Now I have also conquered the Green water that had taken over the 90 gallon as well. I had feared that the Soil was leaching into the water column but my tests revealed that was not the case. After 3 50%+ water changes the algae wasnt really getting any better so I performed a 90% water change 2 days after a 60% water change. I also added One of those algae "clumping" liquids to allow the filters to suck out what was left. That was 5 days ago and the tank is crystal clear again (and staying that way!). I should mention as well, that I replaced ALL of the lights over this tank, as this was a major contributing factor to the algae blooms.

The last algae I need to get rid of is this annoying Brush algae and Staghorn algae. This has started to show up in my 22 gallon and the 90 gallon. I stopped feeding the 22 gallon tank 3 days ago to encourage the shrimp and algae eating fish to consume it and it seems to be working. Another couple of days it should be cleared up. I suspect I have a rather large nutrient imbalance causing the problem, but I have used up all of my test kits (or they expired) dealing with the 90 gallon. 

In the 90 gallon however it seems to be receding on its own (probably due to the light change). I'll post pictures again once I have access to a digital camera.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Algae problems too huh?
Ever since I tore all the wallichi out of my 30 I have been all whacked out in there as well. I am really considering going to lower watts on all my tanks. Did you lower the wattage in the 90 ?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Actually I raised the wattage. Not much, but enough.

The lights I had over it were all scavenged leftovers so it was pretty terrible (2700k CF's, 10000k bulb, 4100k bulb, an actinic bulb... you get the idea). I now have 7 36" T8's over the tank, 5000k, 98 CRI.


----------

